# Sensor de caudal de turbina



## falp16 (May 18, 2008)

Necesito Información acerca de un sensor de caudal de turbina y sensor de caudal magnético, especificamente necesito como es su conexión, su funcionamiento, y si es posible su configuración interna. Agradecería a quien me pueda brindar ayuda con respecto a este tema.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 18, 2008)

Turbina a vapor, gas, agua...?


----------



## falp16 (May 18, 2008)

Turbina de agua, por ahora solo me interesa conocer el funcionamiento y toda la información acerca de este sensor. Si también tienes información acerca del sensor de caudal magnético o si sabes en que dirección puedo encontrar tal información, te agradecería enormemente. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## santiago (May 18, 2008)

te sirve? 
http://www.aadeca.org/pdf/odin_caudalimetros_electromagneticos.pdf
saludos


----------



## darknene (May 24, 2008)

el contador de agua por el que te cobran el consumo , suele ser un caudalimetro de turbina. yo desguace uno de gas , y era bastante simple , unas helices conectadas mecanicamente a un tacometro , que sacaba una salida en tren de impulsos , tres impulsos por cada giro de 360º , despues la parte trasductora era un medidor de frecuencia, muy simple.

los magneticos son mas mamones , yo solo conozco los fisher antiguos , y los rosemount, el principio de medicion es el mismo . es un caudalimetro masico , si junto con este metes en el calculo una tp100 para la temperatura y un pt para ver la presion de la linea , tienes uno de los sistemas mas precisos .


----------



## rech21 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yo compre uno, te dejo la pagina xxx.globalw.com, es de turbina se podria decir, cada 180° manda un pulso mediante un sensor de efecto hall, el que compre es el modelo SPX de esa pagina.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 18, 2008)

darknene dijo:
			
		

> es un caudalimetro masico , si junto con este metes en el calculo una tp100 para la temperatura y un pt para ver la presion de la linea , tienes uno de los sistemas mas precisos .



Ahora que lo mencionas, los contadores de gas no tienen encuenta la presion de la linea.
En la entrada del contador te colocan un reductor de presion, con lo que se supone que trabajan siempre a esa presion, pero cuando dicha presion baja el contador tiende a favorecer a la compañia suministradora. Tu en tu linea de consumo no notas la bajada de tension ya que despues del contador vuelven a bajar la presion con lo que te garantizan tu presion de servicio, pero no garantizan el suministro al contador.

La presion a la entrada del contador puede bajar porque haya mucha demanda de gas por el resto de los usuarios, o bien por las bajas temperaturas.

El contador esta especialmente diseñado para que en caso de error siempre favorezca a la compañia suministradora.


----------



## julian mata (Feb 6, 2011)

ola mi nombre es julian y necesito diseñar un sistema de medicion de combustible y quisiera saber que tipo de sensor me seria mas favorable para hacerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2011)

julian mata dijo:


> ola mi nombre es julian y necesito diseñar un sistema de medicion de combustible y quisiera saber que tipo de sensor me seria mas favorable para hacerlo



*Caudalímetro     .*


----------



## josb86 (Mar 3, 2011)

quisiera que me ayudaran necesito un sensor caudalimetro tipo paleta que me de una señal de pulsos (salida PNP) a la salida la conexcion es de 1/2 pulgada flujo de 15Litros/min, presión 10 bares, los mas importante que se alimente con 5V o menos no se si sera posible


----------

